
Show HN: NuGet Library Download Trends - brungarc
https://nugettrends.com/
======
brungarc
Hi! I'm one of the authors and wanted to introduce NuGetTrends.

This is a website with historical total download count for NuGet packages on
nuget.org.

There's data since 2013 but the UI so far has predefined filter for as far
back as 2 years and result is grouped by week. Query string takes months as an
integer though so URL hack to have some fun.

The NuGetTrends workers go through the nuget.org's catalog API so all the
package's metadata are available in its database. That means there's the
potential to build some new cool stats like:

    
    
        - How many packages are signed.
        - Are the DLLs in the packages strong named.
        - Packages with unoptimized DLLs.
        - Stats package adoption of source link.
        - TFM adoption
    

Code's on GitHub: [https://github.com/NuGetTrends/nuget-
trends](https://github.com/NuGetTrends/nuget-trends) Feedback appreciated!
Thanks.

